# 1st Swim



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

Our ducklings had their first swim in the bath :001_smile: What a blast they had!


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

very cute


----------



## mommykel (May 11, 2011)

they are so cute


----------



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm too scared to let them swim outside in the pond because the Drake usually drowns them


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:w00t: :hand: where are there little life belts


----------



## ratgal (Jul 14, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> :w00t: :hand: where are there little life belts


Haha, I'm sure they dnt need it...


----------



## FionaS (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh so adorable! I want cuddles!


----------

